# Genutzte Datenbereiche der SPS finden ohne Projektierung/Projekt des Kommunikations-Partners



## Process-Informatik GmbH (7 Juli 2021)

Ein weiteres Produkt aus der umfangreichen Palette nützlicher Tools der Automatisierungs- und Steuerungstechnik. Panel oder ein weiterer Bus-Teilnehmer kommunizieren mit der S7-SPS, Projektierung/Projektdaten des anderen Teilnehmers sind unbekannt.
Wie bekommen Sie jetzt heraus mit welchen Datenbereichen der SPS gearbeitet wird?






MPI/DP-Bus-Kommunikation-Analyser auf den Bus stecken, Versorgung kommt aus der MPI-/Profibus-Schnittstelle. Bietet der Teilnehmer auf dem der Analyser steckt keine 24V DC, dann den Modul extern mit dieser Spannung versorgen. 
Über den integrierten WebServer den Bus parametrieren falls er nicht durch die zyklischen Bus-Parameter-Protokolle bereits korrekt erkannt wurde. 
Bus-Adresse der SPS festlegen und nach Start der Aufzeichnung werden *im Klartext *die Datenbereiche der SPS angezeigt, die gelesen oder geschrieben werden.

Belegter MPI-/Profibus-Anschluss wird am Analyser durch integrierte PG-Diagnosebuchse wieder freigegeben. Das Modul hört nur den Datenverkehr mit:​​keine schreibende Zugriffe auf den Bus​keine Beeinflussung anderer/weiterer Teilnehmer​
Einfache und schnelle Inbetriebnahme dank weniger Handgriffe.
Durch integrierte Filterfunktionen wird eine Vorsortierung der Daten eingestellt. 
Detaillierte Anzeige des ausgewählten Protokolls.

Einfacher ist keine Analyse.​
Mehr zu diesem Produkt finden Sie auf unserer Webseite


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2021)

Bringt ihr sowas auch für Ethernet?


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (7 Juli 2021)

Haben wir doch schon längst:
TINA - Tragbarer Intelligenter Netzwerk-Analyser
Der wird in die Netzwerk-Leitung gesteckt und zeichnet die Übertragung ähnlich WireShark mit. Da hat man die Möglichkeit die aufgezeichneten Protokolle zu analysieren und sich ebenfalls wie im Bus-Scanner die Datenbereiche anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2021)

Wenn Tina jetzt auch noch als AccessPoint mir den Zugang auf die Steuerung ermöglicht, dann investiere ich in sie


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn Tina jetzt auch noch als AccessPoint mir den Zugang auf die Steuerung ermöglicht, dann investiere ich in sie


Riecht für mich ein wenig nach Schatten-IT


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (12 Juli 2021)

Wieso Schatten-IT?
Der Anwender/Programmierer kann/darf doch auf seine Steuerung mit diesem Zugang zugreifen dürfen. Es könnte ja sogar sein dass an diesem Platz kein Wifi besteht, dann steht doch der Nutzung über TINA nichts im Weg. 
Der Passwort-Schutz in der S7-SPS ist ja auch noch da und verhindert "unbefugten" SPS-Zugriff.

@Blockmove: Momentan noch nicht Lieferumfang, aber mit etwas Zeit (4-6 Wo nach A.E.) gehört das zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2021)

Process-Informatik GmbH schrieb:


> Wieso Schatten-IT?
> Der Anwender/Programmierer kann/darf doch auf seine Steuerung mit diesem Zugang zugreifen dürfen. Es könnte ja sogar sein dass an diesem Platz kein Wifi besteht, dann steht doch der Nutzung über TINA nichts im Weg.
> Der Passwort-Schutz in der S7-SPS ist ja auch noch da und verhindert "unbefugten" SPS-Zugriff.


Vielleicht hat mir meine Security-Brille etwas den Blick getrübt.  

Mal kurz ein Wifi aufmachen sehen die IT-Verantwortlichen in der Regel nicht so gerne ...


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (13 Juli 2021)

Muß ja auch kein Wifi aufgemacht werden, aus diesem Grund kann man TINA mit einem Ethernet-USB-Adapter erweitern und darüber TINA steuern. Wifi ist komplett abschaltbar, damit keiner "aus Versehen" ein neues Netz aufmacht und die IT anfängt zu rotieren.  Der Netzzugriff
geht natürlich nur zur SPS hin, das große Firmennetz ist außen vor.


----------

